# TMI maybe but does anyone else get really horny around Ovulation?



## Barbles

I am due to OV this Fri/Sat and my god I cannot get enough of :sex: Poor Oh is working 16 hour days and Im jumping him the first chance I get, he is shattered :sleep:

I notice this every month and wondered if anyone else gets it too. My body must be screaming 'sex me up and impregnate me'

Only 7 weeks to go :flower:


----------



## Clareybeary

To be honest with you I wouldn't know - haven't ovulated for 11 years due to the pill!!!!! However, DH and I have always been very active (at the moment every day!!!!! :winkwink:)


----------



## MrsGM

Haven't really experienced this but romance is dead in our house!

We keep eating really late, so go to bed feeling like a whale, and then hubs had eardrops and cotton wool in ears, couldn't hear a thing and was suprised when I wasn't interested :dohh:


----------



## Carreg

lol Barbles, yes that is also what I'm like round Ov time!!! It's definitely your body going 'give me baaaabiiiieeeesss godammit!'

xxx


----------



## Clareybeary

God, if I'm like that now, what am I going to be like when I start ovulating! Don't think DH will mind though!!!! :happydance:


----------



## emmalouise121

Im like that at the time that af decides to arrive! Typical haha xx


----------



## bmuir11207

Clareybeary said:


> To be honest with you I wouldn't know - haven't ovulated for 11 years due to the pill!!!!! However, DH and I have always been very active (at the moment every day!!!!! :winkwink:)

oh you are soooo lucky i have NO sex drive and wish i did i wish i could give my husband sex everyday :cry:


----------



## MummyJade

emmalouise121 said:


> Im like that at the time that af decides to arrive! Typical haha xx

Im with you on that one! from bout 2 days before all through out till i come off.. 
xx


----------



## lu-is

Yup! I'm with emmalouise and MummyJade I'm more amourous when AF is in town.. makes it even more frustrating.. lol


----------



## Sienna2012

Oh i also feel v.horny before ovulation! DH happy to oblige


----------



## Barbles

Im glad its not just me lol.

OH is out working on our new house and Im sitting here bored and my mind is running through little senarios of what I could do when he gets in :blush:

Me and OH have a very good sex life :blush: :winkwink: but OV time I am like a mad women lol.

It will calm down after OV and then a week later the PMT kicks in and urg if he comes near me :haha:

I think getting horny when AF is due maybe something to do with the fact you cant do it lol unless you do that sort of thing :haha:


----------



## bmuir11207

i feel so sad that everyone has such good :sex: life what am i doing wrong i want to have a really good :sex: life with my husband but the drive is not there :cry:


----------



## Barbles

bmuir11207 said:


> i feel so sad that everyone has such good :sex: life what am i doing wrong i want to have a really good :sex: life with my husband but the drive is not there :cry:

Aww hunny, everyone goes through stages like that, please dont be sad. Are you stressed or anything because when I am sad/stressed etc I never want sex. Maybe try to make some time for yourselves away from the children if you can and maybe the desire will come back for you.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MummyJade

Barbles said:


> Im glad its not just me lol.
> 
> OH is out working on our new house and Im sitting here bored and my mind is running through little senarios of what I could do when he gets in :blush:
> 
> Me and OH have a very good sex life :blush: :winkwink: but OV time I am like a mad women lol.
> 
> It will calm down after OV and then a week later the PMT kicks in and urg if he comes near me :haha:
> 
> *I think getting horny when AF is due maybe something to do with the fact you cant do it lol unless you do that sort of thing *

Yeah, the kinda thing you tell a kid not to touch something and they need to touch it! lol! i cant do that sorta thing! no no no! not my cuppa tea! xx


----------



## bmuir11207

Barbles said:


> bmuir11207 said:
> 
> 
> i feel so sad that everyone has such good :sex: life what am i doing wrong i want to have a really good :sex: life with my husband but the drive is not there :cry:
> 
> Aww hunny, everyone goes through stages like that, please dont be sad. Are you stressed or anything because when I am sad/stressed etc I never want sex. Maybe try to make some time for yourselves away from the children if you can and maybe the desire will come back for you.
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

that is the hard part (and probably my problem) we live with my in laws right now :dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh:](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,) and we have been here for over a year and won't be out till we can sell our town house no less than 6 months :dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh:](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,) and its hard to get a break from the girls because of that...they use to watch my oldest all the time before we moved in with them but now it is really hard to get away...i would even love to get a hotel for a night or weekend but my mother-in-law is constantly commenting on money we spend


----------



## purplerose

Sorry to hear of your situation Muir. Hopefully you guys will work out your living arragement soon. :winkwink:

OMG yes when the big Ov comes around, I get very very horny. 

The other day we were in the city visiting OH's parents factory. His dad had to go out for an hour so it was just me and OH alone in the factory, I grabbed OH by the hand and lead him into the breakroom. 

It was pretty intense since it was the first time I did something like that and the location. :blush:

PS, I felt myself blush when his dad came back and OH still had his shirt off and OH said "I feel hot, so I took it off." Then his dad sat his lunch down on the very bench that OH and I made love on only moments earlier. LOL.


----------



## amy_2

No, i do not, it comes to that time of the month, and nothing, don't even feel like doing it a lot of the time. maybe there is something wrog with me :(


----------



## calm

Yes, I do, its my most horny time of the month. I suppose its nature trying to get us preggas :D


----------



## alex_85

Def more horny around OV! What I really notice is that I find myself attracted to random guys a lot more, or men on tv... not that I would ever do anything, just catch myself looking a lot more :haha: My poor OH though... I want sex all month anyway, but his sex drive is a bit lower than mine, so most of the time I'm ok with it, but around Ov and just after AF I am sex-mad, and can get quite cranky if I don't get it :blush:


----------



## lisa1980

Me too! Me too!

As I've been on BC pill for soooo long it came as a bit of a shock (both for me and for OH). It was my first month off it last month and OMG we were at it like rabbits :winkwink:

It's very specifically around Ov time and seems to die down before AF....clever nature eh?

Lisa xx


----------



## wtt :)

yep, every month around O time :haha: :winkwink:


----------

